
Comparing the Unix and PowerShell pipelines - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/06/09/comparing-the-unix-and-powershell-pipelines/
======
burgerbrain
Nothing more insightful than merely two factual but obvious definitions of the
two. I was hoping for some actual interesting analysis.

